# FreeBSD 9.1 as QEMU guest.



## jamie_none (Jan 19, 2013)

Hello, 

Wondering if there are any known issues getting FreeBSD 9.1 to run on QEMU. 

I've used FreeBSD before as a QEMU guest, no problems. But this latest version panics with filesystem corruption. bad directory entries.

I've tried qemu version 1.2.0 & qemu version 1.2.2, I've tried placing the disk images on different physical disks, I've tried qcow2 & raw format images. All of them fail.

The outer host is linux, 3.6.11

Thanks! 

Jamie


----------



## cpm@ (Jan 19, 2013)

http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-stable/2012-July/068911.html.


----------



## Beastie (Jan 19, 2013)

I'm not sure this will help, but I tried it a week ago using the i386 USB image on a FreeBSD 8 host.

I only changed the available memory (*-m* parameter). It panicked when using 64MB and 96MB, but worked fine when increasing to 128MB.
I was able to install 9.1 on a 2GB disk image. The disk image then booted successfully.


----------



## jamie_none (Jan 20, 2013)

Beastie said:
			
		

> I'm not sure this will help, but I tried it a week ago using the i386 USB image on a FreeBSD 8 host.
> 
> I only changed the available memory (*-m* parameter). It panicked when using 64MB and 96MB, but worked fine when increasing to 128MB.
> I was able to install 9.1 on a 2GB disk image. The disk image then booted successfully.



Thats the thing, it boots fine, installs fine, appears to run great. I'm using UFS.

But, when I start using the emulated disks, it panics on a directory consistency check. (usually around the time I cd editors/vim-lite ; make package) 

I've done this before, older version of Linux, FreeBSD + Qemu, no problems. I'm thinking it has to do with qemu or the newer linux kernel, but, I can't seem to isolate the problem.

Tuesday I'll poke around with it some more.


----------



## cpm@ (Jan 21, 2013)

Can you show your GUEST kernel config, maybe you will need recompiling the kernel with extra parameters.


----------

